# Fried Mozzarella sticks



## jpinmaryland (Mar 27, 2009)

I made these the other day and they came out very nice although very messy in the fryer....

I coated long rectangular mozzarella sticks with: flour then beaten egg and heavy cream mix finally bread crumbs. My grandma used to add a little milk to the egg mixture and sometimes this helps to stretch it out when you are running out of coating but I think it might help the taste too.

Quite a few of these fell apart during the frying. Some of them looked like locust shells that the locust had shed! But very tasty...

Any suggestions on how to improve on the frying process?


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 27, 2009)

jpinmaryland said:


> I made these the other day and they came out very nice although very messy in the fryer....
> 
> I coated long rectangular mozzarella sticks with: flour then beaten egg and heavy cream mix finally bread crumbs. My grandma used to add a little milk to the egg mixture and sometimes this helps to stretch it out when you are running out of coating but I think it might help the taste too.
> 
> ...


 
You make them up and then place them in the freezer before frying. That way you can fry them until the outside is light brown without the cheese inside melting into the fryer. The inside will be warm and gooey but still intact.  I love warm mozzarella sticks with a nice marinara.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

IMO heavy cream is too much for a fried cheese.  I only ever use buttermilk for onion rings.  

Using your ingredients, I would have done it this way:  Egg wash (eggs and milk), flour, egg wash, and then bread crumbs.  

For me I do it this way:  Using string cheese, dip the cheese in buttermilk or whole milk.  Remove from milk and coat in flour, remove from flour, dip in egg wash, then bread crumbs, panko for me.  

Your step misses a reason for the flour to hold on to the cheese.  Without that, your coating will fall off.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> You make them up and then place them in the freezer before frying. That way you can fry them until the outside is light brown without the cheese inside melting into the fryer. The inside will be warm and gooey but still intact.  I love warm mozzarella sticks with a nice marinara.


Cooksie ~ it seems like you are saying to fry them IN the freezer bag.


----------



## Cooksie (Mar 27, 2009)

Callisto in NC said:


> Cooksie ~ it seems like you are saying to fry them IN the freezer bag.


 
I'm confused.  What bag???


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 27, 2009)

Cooksie said:


> I'm confused.  What bag???


LOL ~ I read freezer BAG instead of just Freezer.


----------



## blissful (Mar 28, 2009)

I have not done it so I can't speak to it. BUT I've heard the same thing, in order to deep fried cheese curds (like motz sticks), to bread them and then freeze them, then fry them. The outside gets crispy and the inside does not melt into the oil, it just starts to melt. It's the perfect combination, crispy and melty. ~Bliss


----------



## Callisto in NC (Mar 31, 2009)

I'm going to try this recipe by Giada.  Of course, I'm going to cheat and use string cheese.  I also saw a recipe that combined panko and Italian breadcrumbs.  I may have to try that too.


----------



## msmofet (Apr 6, 2009)

http://http://www.real-restaurant-recipes.com/fried-cheese.htmlFried Cheese Mozzarella Sticks

Preparation time: 15 minutes. Serves 4. 
*Ingredients:* 
1 pound good quality Mozzarella cheese cut into 1 1/2 - 2 ounce sticks or wedges 
1/2 cup flour 
1 large egg, beaten 
1 cup Panko bread crumbs 
1 1/2 cup vegetable oil for frying *Instructions:* 
Cut cold cheese 1/4 inch thick, then into sticks 1 inch wide 

Click on link above to get method.


----------



## appleyard14 (Apr 7, 2009)

I have done this with sticks of feta cheese, and deep fried them, it worked really well the saltiness of the feta was awesome, I just used normal breadcrumbs. It sounds weird bt it was super good


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> I have done this with sticks of feta cheese, and deep fried them, it worked really well the saltiness of the feta was awesome, I just used normal breadcrumbs. It sounds weird bt it was super good


 i love feta cheese. how do you keep the cheese from crumbling?


----------



## appleyard14 (Apr 7, 2009)

just cut them into sticks, about 1/4 inch around, and bread them twice if your a litte shaky, if you cut them to big they will take long to melt the cheese so you will have to cook them long, just make them small and cook them fast


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> just cut them into sticks, about 1/4 inch around, and bread them twice if your a litte shaky, if you cut them to big they will take long to melt the cheese so you will have to cook them long, just make them small and cook them fast


 i'm gonna try that


----------



## appleyard14 (Apr 7, 2009)

let me know how you like them


----------



## msmofet (Apr 7, 2009)

appleyard14 said:


> let me know how you like them


 ok


----------



## swenny (Apr 11, 2009)

One real easy way to do it is to take egg roll wrapers and and roll a piece of string cheese up in it.  Fold the ends up half way through rolling them.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 11, 2009)

swenny said:


> One real easy way to do it is to take egg roll wrapers and and roll a piece of string cheese up in it.  Fold the ends up half way through rolling them.


That's one of Guy Fieri's big tips. Personally, I didn't find the taste favorable.  Good if you are in a hurry and don't want to wait for a couple hours to let the cheese set up again.

I made these last week:







3/4 cup Italian Bread Crumbs
3/4 cup Panko Bread Crumbs
4 eggs 
1 package string cheese ~ mozzarella flavor (Borden worked much better than Frigo)
1 tablespoon salt
Touch of water
1/2 cup parmesan (the "saw dust" real Kraft stuff works great) because it blends into the breadcrumbs and doesn't get gooey like shreded stuff.

Mix bread crumbs, salt, and parm in a dredging bowl.  

Wisk the eggs and a touch of water to make an egg wash.

Open and slice string cheese in half.  Dip string cheese halves in egg wash, move to bread crumbs and coat.  Move back to egg wash and repeat.  

Place double coated cheese sticks on cutting board or cookies sheet and place in freezer.  Allow to freeze at least two hours.  

Remove from freezer and deep fry until sticks float and are golden brown.  Serve with marinara or jarred spaghetti sauce.  Wonderful snack.


----------



## ChefJune (Apr 11, 2009)

I love Fried Mozzarella sticks, but I have the feeling that the crappier the product you use, the better the stuff sticks together.... 

I have never made them, tho.  Just deep fried veggies like zucchini and eggplant, and of course, fish.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Apr 11, 2009)

ChefJune said:


> I love Fried Mozzarella sticks, but I have the feeling that the crappier the product you use, the better the stuff sticks together....


Fried Moz sticks are bar food, kids finger food, they aren't a high end delicacy.  I use string cheese because it's convenient, but certainly not "crappy" and some people actually like Kraft Parm Cheese in the green can.  I couldn't imagine using anything else on my take out pizza.  I used it in the sticks I did because it blended with the bread crumbs better.  And Borden cheese has been around for over 150 years.  IMO you don't last that long if you're crappy.


----------

